# Need more high calorie ingredients to add to..



## Damien87 (Jul 5, 2012)

hi all, ok i have just got my self a slow cooker last week and im finding it quite helpful in my shortness for time and cooking, im now looking to increase my weight while i train at the gym, i at current eat 5 full meals aday and my portions are on avg 2-3times that of your avg meals yet i struggle to keep weight up, i have a super high metabolic system 


QUESTION

can you please list me a bunch of HIGH calorie ingredients that i can put in stews and casserole type meals thats are low in sat fats and preferably high in carbs and protein.



thankyou


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 5, 2012)

Look at a mass builder post workout drink like Extreme XXL. It is important to time protein intake to your workout if your trying to build muscle mass.

American Bodybuilding Extreme XXL Review - ABB Xtreme XXL Weight Gainer Drink


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 5, 2012)

Drink TONS of milk too!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

i'm not sure about the science of it, but i totally agree with 4me's suggestion of drinking milk.

my boy has drank loads of milk over his  short 8 years, and is both big and as strong as a bull.

there's always been a perception, scientifically accurate or not, that western countries who have a lot of dairy in their diet have both taller and, for lack of a better term, more meaty average populations.


----------



## Damien87 (Jul 6, 2012)

thankyou all, well im taking 1000cal supplements now three times perday ontop on my food and i look ok but im not the size i want. heres me below

im tring to increase my natural food cals if possible


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 6, 2012)

Whole milk is good, but you could also add to healthy, calorie heavy meals (notice I said add to meals not replace  meals)  Slim Fast.  Lots of vitamins and 180 calories in 8 ounces (whole milk is about 150+/-).  My sister had 50% of her stomach removed and her doctor suggested she use Slim Fast rather than milk at meals for the vitamin edge and a few more calories


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 6, 2012)

Just keep doing what your doing and have patience. You have a good amount of mass and a low BF percentage. Things won't happen fast but you look like you have a good handle on it.(Better than I do)

How are you legs and back? I am a powerlifter and focus on strength rather than size/definition. Are you squatting and pulling heavy weekly or bi weekly? Squats and deads will make you thick but again not overnight.

What are your goals? Bodybuilding? Powerlifting? Crossfit? Other?

I would suggest a professional coach if your stuck. Try the USPA if you want to get into powerlifting.

Any high calorie stuff to bulk fast is just going to pack fat on you. You can do the dirty bulk for a couple of months then cut but your just gaining/losing fat.

My good friend is a combo BBer and powerlifter and has a site he started a while back. PM me if your interested or if I can assist in anyway.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 6, 2012)

www.ipickthingsupandputthemdown.com


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

I used to have a chronically underweight friend years ago (long before Ensure and others), and her doctors insisted she drink one of those instant breakfast shakes in addition to every meal (we were in the military, and she was so on the underweight side that she was afraid of being medical-ed out for it).  Now there are many more varieties of this sort of stuff, and finding one that works for you (now, I mean WITH your meals, not in place of) might help.  

If you are taking this on, you really should consult with a sports medicine/dietician to make sure you maintain balance while adding the calories.

That said, beans; well, legumes of all sorts are high protein and are good carbs, and go well in any crock pot dish.  Plus they are a bargain.   Sweet potatoes/yams can be a great addition as well.

Cook everything in the crock pot in a stock/broth, so you have super-rich flavored sauce, and buy some really heavy, whole meal/grain bread to "sop" up the juices of your meal.


----------

